# Top 10 Sequels That Aren"t As Bad As Everyone Says



## Ryuji Yamazaki (Dec 29, 2010)

A video from Cinemassacre.com, I agree with a lot of what is said here. How about the rest of you? 

[YOUTUBE]B4fsrzp8Mhw[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Dec 29, 2010)

That preview has Gremlins on it. I can only assume it's Gremlins 2. That movie was better than the first one.

Video is already flawed.


----------



## ~Gesy~ (Dec 29, 2010)

matrix reloaded, not as good as the first but still one of the most memorable action sequels in Hollywood history.


----------



## Al-Yasa (Dec 29, 2010)

pirates of the carribean 2 and 3


----------



## Stunna (Dec 29, 2010)

Pirates of the Caribbean: Dead Man's Curse
Pirates of the Caribbean: World's End
The Matrix Reloaded
The Matrix Revolutions
Batman Returns
Terminator 3
Terminator Salvation


----------



## masamune1 (Dec 29, 2010)

Godfather 3.


----------



## JellyButter (Dec 29, 2010)

Pirates Of The Caribbean
Rush Hour


----------



## Judecious (Dec 29, 2010)

Rush                Hour


----------



## EVERY SINGLE DAY!!! (Dec 30, 2010)

I loved the nuking of the fridge. Never understood why people always got up in arms about. 

I agree with the Pirates of the Caribbean mentions here also. Most fun I've ever had in a theater, especially the second - That final battle was the pinnacle of final battles. And the Island of Cannibals - absolutely _delicious_. People who dissed on that are like allergic to fun or something. 

Matrix Reloaded - there was a stretch of it near the end where it was just pure intensity and cool, bottled up into the most ambitious and glorious action sequences seen on film, ever. It is exempt from all hate.


----------



## Castiel (Dec 30, 2010)

Dead Man's Chest yes
At World's End FUCK NO

also Ghostbusters II


----------



## DisgustingIdiot (Dec 30, 2010)

I recently rewatched The Matrix Trilogy and I'm not sure why I thought the sequels were so bad. I think the first was the best and the final Neo vs Smith fight was shit but overall they were nowhere near as bad as I remember.


----------



## Ankoma (Dec 30, 2010)

Like people have said, the Matrix sequels. Sure they weren't as thought provoking as the first one, but they were still good and exciting sci-fi action movies. 

Dead Man's Chest was good too, especially that three way fight at the climax. World's End however didn't get good until the final battle.


----------



## Neogenesis (Dec 30, 2010)

Terminator ones.


----------



## MartialHorror (Dec 30, 2010)

Indiana Jones 4, Star Wars prequels(not that they're good; I just find them to be sort of mediocre), Pirates 3 and most of all: "The Lost World: Jurassic Park 2"


----------



## Deleted member 84471 (Dec 30, 2010)

Die Hard 2.. it's miles better than Die Hard 4. Predator 2 is really quite good as a sci-fi action flick, it's just not as good as the first one. Alien 3, Indiana Jones & the Temple of Doom, Ghostbusters 2. The Rocky sequels aren't bad either.


----------



## Shark Skin (Dec 30, 2010)

Matrix Reloaded-I thought it was a well paced action flick. Revolutions on the other hand felt like it dragged on a bit too much.
Pirates 2 & 3- Both were alright although 3 did drag on for too much.
Rush Hour 2- I thought it was pretty good. Never saw 3, so I can't say anything about it.
Lost World- Guess I've never really been on a forum where I've seen people complain about, but I thought it was just fine in relation to the JP franchise.


----------



## Stunna (Dec 30, 2010)

I would say the Star Wars prequels, but as I get older, I disdain them more and more.

Indian Jones and the Kingdom of the Crystal Skull was legit, though.


----------



## Rukia (Dec 30, 2010)

I disagree with Pirates of the Caribbean 3 being mentioned here.  THAT MOVIE FUCKING SUCKS.  IT IS UNWATCHABLE.

A sequel that isn't bad is Scream 2.  Die Hard 2 and Matrix Reloaded are also decent.


----------



## Bolt Crank (Dec 30, 2010)

Ghostbusters 2?

Back to the Future 3?


Nobody in my family has ever thought of them as anything but great movies. My mother preferred 3 over 2, actually. 'Tightly knit'? I liked how seemingly throwaway references in 2 (like the vid on Mad Dog) made you go 'oooh' when 3 came around.


I like Gremlins 2 more than I did 1. That over the top atmosphere was what kept the Gremlins in my mind, actually.



Rocky 5 and Terminator 3, though? Blech.


----------



## Shark Skin (Dec 30, 2010)

T3 wasn't that bad except for the fact that the actors were mostly shit


----------



## Stunna (Dec 30, 2010)

Rocky V was a legitimate movie.


----------



## T.D.A (Dec 30, 2010)

wait people actually hated on JP: Lost World?


----------



## MartialHorror (Dec 30, 2010)

Oh Yeah,

Scream 2 AND Scream 3, but to be fair, most dont think they're bad.

Spider Man 3 wasn't that bad.

Terminator 3 and Rocky 5 werent bad either. 

(and yes, many do hate on "The lost world".


----------



## Ryuji Yamazaki (Dec 30, 2010)

Predator 2: I always enjoyed this movie, and Danny Glover was pretty badass for an old guy. The action was also pretty entertaining.

Alien 3: The beginning retconned a bit too much for my tastes, but the concepts were interesting. Also, the director's cut has Evil Bishop. That's cool on its own.

Day of the Dead: Sure, it wasn't as good as Dawn, but it was fun in its own way. Rhodes was a kickass villain, and Bub the zombie was a cool character,m


----------



## MartialHorror (Dec 30, 2010)

Oh yeah, Alien 3 wasnt bad either. 

However, Day shouldn't be here. Most people don't hate day.

There are three different groups here

1) It's as good as Romero's other zombie films.
2) It's good, but not as good as the other 2.
3) It's not very good, but in the context of the genre, isn't bad either.


----------



## Parallax (Dec 30, 2010)

Alien 3 really was that bad

As are most of the movies mentioned here, not all though.


----------



## Magnum Miracles (Dec 31, 2010)

I thought T3 was good personally.


----------



## EVERY SINGLE DAY!!! (Dec 31, 2010)

T.D.A said:


> wait people actually hated on JP: Lost World?



The main thing going against this was the scene where Jeff Goldblum's black daughter uses gymnastics to kick a raptor out a window. 

Other than that, I loved it. Especially the scene on the cliff.


----------



## Gaiash (Jan 1, 2011)

I agree with Kingdom of the Crystal Skull being number one. I personally think it's better than Temple of Doom (I still like Temple of Doom but it doesn't feel like part of the story).

Others the I would include in my own list include...
The Star Wars prequels. Yeah they've got a lot wrong with them but there are some great moments in all three films that make them worth watching.
Shrek Forever After. I think most problems with this film seem to be "enough Shrek already" even though it's meant to be the last film. Personally I find it a satisfying conclusion to the series. It's not nearly as good as the first two films but I was still entertained.
Star Trek (2009). I loved this movie. This has a mixed reaction but most negative reactions tend to be from fans of the original series that hate that it changed the timeline.


----------



## Stunna (Jan 1, 2011)

Lincoln Rhyme said:


> I thought T3 was good personally.


I agree, completely.



Fenix Down said:


> The main thing going against this was the scene where Jeff Goldblum's black daughter uses gymnastics to kick a raptor out a window.


lmao

I haven't seen this movie in a good minute, just thinking about that brought back memories.


----------



## Magnum Miracles (Jan 1, 2011)

Gaiash said:


> I agree with Kingdom of the Crystal Skull being number one. I personally think it's better than Temple of Doom (I still like Temple of Doom but it doesn't feel like part of the story).
> 
> Others the I would include in my own list include...
> The Star Wars prequels. Yeah they've got a lot wrong with them but there are some great moments in all three films that make them worth watching.
> ...


I can't understand why people would hate on the newest Star Trek movies. That's one of the greatest sci-fi movies ever IMO.


----------



## MartialHorror (Jan 1, 2011)

lol, I love how people are saying "such and such really IS bad", completely missing the point of this thread.


----------



## Narcissus (Jan 1, 2011)

I agree with Pirates 2 and 3. Neither were anywhere close to being as good as the first one, but they both still had something that made it worth watch, even if that someting was just Jack Sparrow's character.


MartialHorror said:


> Spider Man 3 wasn't that bad.".



I have to disagree with that one. Spider-man dancing in the club was just awful.


----------



## Gaiash (Jan 1, 2011)

Narcissus said:


> I agree with Pirates 2 and 3. Neither were anywhere close to being as good as the first one, but they both still had something that made it worth watch, even if that someting was just Jack Sparrow's character.


My only real issue with Pirates 2 and 3 is that Will and Elizabeth's story really should have ended in the first film.



Narcissus said:


> Spider-man dancing in the club was just awful.


True but the movie still had it's good moments. It's not got much rewatch value but it was still entertaining despite it's flaws.


----------



## Stunna (Jan 1, 2011)

IMO

I found Spider-Man 3 more interesting than 2.

I had no problem with "Emo-Peter", because it's not like it was uncalled for or anything, they had a reason for it.


----------



## Butcher (Jan 1, 2011)

I liked Spider Man, 2 was alright, and 3 sucked.

Plus they kind of butchered his character. I know he is not Deadpool funny,but come on he is still funny.


----------



## Fleet Admiral Akainu (Jan 1, 2011)

Beast Machines

Thats right, I said it.


----------



## illusion (Jan 2, 2011)

Stunna said:


> Rocky V was a legitimate movie.



:rofl



> I agree with Kingdom of the Crystal Skull being number one. I personally think it's better than Temple of Doom (I still like Temple of Doom but it doesn't feel like part of the story).



Kingdom wasn't as bad as most say it is, but to compare it to Temple of Doom? Blasphamy!

As for the Youtube video.

10. Lost World - Gymnastics Raptor kick, I just can't get past it. Other than that, not a bad movie.

9. Ghostbusters 2 - Why is this here? I thought everyone liked it. 

8. T3 - Oh god, the acting, so bad. Other than that, it was entertaining, not as bad as most people say.

7. Gremlins 2 - Tell me you're joking? The only way this movie is even remotely watchable, is if you go in thinking it's a comedy. 

6. Psycho 2 - Didn't watch it, nor do I have any desire to. 

5. Back to the Future 3 - WTF! This movie is a friggin classic, I haven't met anyone who said they didn't like it. Sure, most say it isn't as good as the previous two, but they never say it was a bad movie.

4. Rocky 5 - Boring as shit!

3. Spiderman 3 - Meh, not bad, but I'm not a huge Spiderman fan anyways.

2. Halloween 2 - Didn't watch it.

1. Kingdom of the Crystal Skull - Alright movie, definitely the worst Indy film to date, though.


----------



## Wuzzman (Jan 2, 2011)

Lets see 
t3-t-salavation sucked
spiderman 3 sucked
anything past alien 3 sucked.

i think the pirate trilogy is good, just the third one was grossly underdeveloped.


----------



## Jeαnne (Jan 2, 2011)

spiderman 3 was the worst movie i have ever seen, even worse than any twilight, and thats saying a lot


----------



## Vault (Jan 2, 2011)

Any twilight ? Thats pushing it 

The second twilight was horrid


----------



## Mikaveli (Jan 2, 2011)

MartialHorror said:


> Indiana Jones 4, Star Wars prequels(not that they're good; I just find them to be sort of mediocre), Pirates 3 and most of all: *"The Lost World: Jurassic Park 2"*



Fucking yes. Easily my favorite of the trilogy.


----------



## Glued (Jan 2, 2011)

Fleet Admiral Akainu said:


> Beast Machines
> 
> Thats right, I said it.



Not a movie.


----------



## Gaiash (Jan 2, 2011)

Jeαnne said:


> spiderman 3 was the worst movie i have ever seen, even worse than any twilight, and thats saying a lot


Someone hasn't seen how bad Breaking Dawn is. Trust me, that book is worse than Friedberg and Seltzer movies and I can't see the movie improving that much.

And Spider-man 3 wasn't terrible. It was a huge disappointment and had it's fair share of problems but it wasn't a horrible movie. It just wasn't good but it had potential and some good moments. To me Spider-man 3 was just ok.


----------



## Rukia (Jan 2, 2011)

Spiderman 3 is terrible.

I want to make a comparison on a similar scale.  So I am going to choose a movie that came out with similar expectations.  Revenge of the Fallen.  A disaster, right?  As bad as it was... it was still far superior to Spiderman 3.


----------



## Eunectes (Jan 2, 2011)

Gaiash said:


> Someone hasn't seen how bad Breaking Dawn is. Trust me, that book is worse than Friedberg and Seltzer movies and I can't see the movie improving that much.
> 
> And Spider-man 3 wasn't terrible. It was a huge disappointment and had it's fair share of problems but it wasn't a horrible movie. It just wasn't good but it had potential and some good moments*. To me Spider-man 3 was just ok.*


Same here.
Spider-man 3 gave me good laugh which is better than the meh or horrible reactions that movies like the Spirit,Catwoman and Superman Returns gave me.
Isn,t Breaking Dawn the book where Bella gets her ribs broken because the baby is kicking her???


----------



## Gaiash (Jan 2, 2011)

Eunectes said:


> Isn,t Breaking Dawn the book where Bella gets her ribs broken because the baby is kicking her???


Yep. It's also the book where Jacob becomes a p*d*p**** for a newborn baby and most of the book is spent waiting for things to happen (one of these things, the fight with the Volturi, doesn't even happen).


----------



## Huntress (Jan 2, 2011)

Gaiash said:


> I agree with Kingdom of the Crystal Skull being number one. I personally think it's better than Temple of Doom (I still like Temple of Doom but it doesn't feel like part of the story).
> 
> Others the I would include in my own list include...
> *The Star Wars prequels. Yeah they've got a lot wrong with them but there are some great moments in all three films that make them worth watching.*Shrek Forever After. I think most problems with this film seem to be "enough Shrek already" even though it's meant to be the last film. Personally I find it a satisfying conclusion to the series. It's not nearly as good as the first two films but I was still entertained.
> *Star Trek (2009). I loved this movie. This has a mixed reaction but most negative reactions tend to be from fans of the original series that hate that it changed the timeline.*





I agree.
The 3rd star wars prequel especially(the emperor something or other, forgotten the title) was really not that bad at all, especially if you ignore the anakin/padme love plot.
The first two were weaker, but they are certainly not unberable to watch. Even the hated jar jar binks is alright if you think of him as troll device rather than a legit character.
MEEEESAAA SO HAPPEH TO SEEE U ANNNNIEEEEEEEEEEEE 

Honestly i havent actually heard much bitching about the Star Trek movie, the first I heard of anyone disliking it was a movie review i was watching on youtube, but that was just some random guy.
I can see why really hardcore fans would be pissed with the movie, but the producers did say that they were trying to make the movie accessable to people who've never watched star trek, rather than another movie for the hardcore fans, so they were forewarned.
I really liked the star trek movie, it had cool effects and was alot of fun.


----------



## Gaiash (Jan 2, 2011)

PaperAngel said:


> I agree.
> The 3rd star wars prequel especially(the emperor something or other, forgotten the title) was really not that bad at all, especially if you ignore the anakin/padme love plot.
> The first two were weaker, but they are certainly not unberable to watch. Even the hated jar jar binks is alright if you think of him as troll device rather than a legit character.
> MEEEESAAA SO HAPPEH TO SEEE U ANNNNIEEEEEEEEEEEE


To be honest the real problem with Jar Jar was that he was in it too much. If he had been in a small amount of the movie he probably would have been considered funny. Boss Nass for example was barely in the movie but I found Brian Blessed's performance quite funny but if he had been in it as much as Jar Jar he might have been seen as an annoying character.


----------



## Misfits (Jan 2, 2011)

Batman & Robin.


----------



## ElementX (Jan 2, 2011)

I agree with Jurassic Park: The Lost World. Matrix Reloaded too, although Revolutions is kind of boring after the first watch.

And also (don't jump me all at once)....

Men in Black 2


----------



## Ebisu's Shades (Jan 2, 2011)

Transformers 2.  I actually liked this one better then the first.    I'm not saying this film wasn't flawed, just I liked it anyway.   I was entertained.  Optimus Prime was awesome when he was on screen.  I was also happy to see my favorite Transformer Soundwave.


----------



## Gaiash (Jan 2, 2011)

ElementX said:


> And also (don't jump me all at once)....
> 
> Men in Black 2


I quite liked Men in Black 2 myself.


----------



## MartialHorror (Jan 2, 2011)

I love Psycho 2. 

As for Transformers 2, I thought it was fine. Plot hole filled? Yes, but I found it to be enjoyable as a big dumb spectacle.

I think SpiderMan 3 could've been the best of the franchise, it just kind of dropped the ball and fell into a mediocre movie(it had its good moments, but also its real bad moments).

As for the Twilight movies, were any of them actually good?

New Moon was pointless and Eclipse was redundant. 

For the record, I dont think Batman and Robin is any worse than Batman Forever. Men in Black 2 was just mediocre imo.


----------



## Rukia (Jan 2, 2011)

Batman Forever does suck.  I agree with you, Martial.  I'm not sure why people act like it's a decent film.  Batman Forever was really where things went wrong.  Gotham turned into a cartoonish city where everyone fought with glow sticks.  It was a fucking joke.


----------



## Violent by Design (Jan 2, 2011)

No one thinks Batman Forever is a decent film.


----------



## MartialHorror (Jan 2, 2011)

Actually, most people give it 2-2.5 star reviews. Imdb also gives it a 5.something.

I think it's just a bland film with moments of crapness. 

On one hand, Schumacher wants to follow through with Burton's visual style. But this was made in the mid 90's, where CGI was becoming popular. At the time, it was impressive(and I remember kind of remember liking it as a kid). But CGI aged badly so it looks horrible compared to the first 2 films.

But still, it's a harmlessly bad film, but then they have to have moments of painful camp(Jim Carrey....miscast badly), bringing the whole thing down.

Batman and Robin went farther with its stupidity, but at least tried to roll with it completely. Batman Forever's campy moments felt out-of-place, Batman and Robin at least is completely meant to be stupid. Plus, it has a more colorful visual style, so the outdated CGI doesn't look as bad.

I think both movies are about equal, but I tend to defend Batman and Robin more due to its reputation. 

The original Adam West Batman movie at least did the camp angle right........


----------



## Magnum Miracles (Jan 2, 2011)

Rukia said:


> Spiderman 3 is terrible.
> 
> I want to make a comparison on a similar scale.  So I am going to choose a movie that came out with similar expectations.  Revenge of the Fallen.  A disaster, right?  As bad as it was... it was still far superior to Spiderman 3.


I kindly disagree. TF 2 had one good scene for me,and that was when Optimus was kicking ass in the woods.  Spidey 3 had a much more legible story and better choreographed action scenes. Not saying that Spidey 3 is decent though.


----------



## The810kid (Jan 3, 2011)

Spider man three wasn't bad at all they just tried to do too much and fucked up a character everybody anticipated to be put into the movies and thats venom. It also didn't help that spider man 2 was as good as it was.


----------

